# Realtek audio manager detect my rear speakers as side speaker.



## Eliomiller (Sep 10, 2016)

Hi guys. Here's the deal: I got a set of logitech z506 5.1 channel speakers hooked in a sabertooth x99 (I know I got a sound card but I only use it for mics and full sized Jacks,as I feel it's kinda loud for me and realtek audio got more option and "softer" sound.) When I turn the PC on and windows 10 fully load up.rear speakers doesn't work. I have to open realtek audio manager and set the black colored line to "rear speaker" to let it work. It was detected as side speaker before this.it's an easy fix but sometime I forget to enable it and it can mess up a whole csgo game. how can I make sure that I never have to check this out each time I turn on my PC?  All my drivers are up to date and my bios version is 2001. Thanks


----------



## Mussels (Sep 10, 2016)

it's a totally irrelevant bug, just connect your rear speakers to whatever color the side speakers are meant to be.


----------



## Eliomiller (Sep 10, 2016)

Not so relevant but quite distracting.it's  easy to forget about it and when you remember this mean the match is screwed.tried plugging into the line in and same bug happening.my board got front,central/sub,rear,line in,mic (5 port ). Any other idea?
I asked a friend of mine that got a pc shop and he said it's a normal protection feature...don't know if it mean it can't be fixed.


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Sep 10, 2016)

Realtek can be goofy at times, okay okay, a lot of the time.  You have to manually configure your speaker set up (should be a drop down list) despite setting it to auto detect feature that works 3 days a week and never on the weekends. Realtek doesnt like to save settings on reboot, so I'm sure some regedit wizardry is needed here too.


----------



## Eliomiller (Sep 11, 2016)

Well that's why I'm considering using my Intel ethernet port against realteks one...found some Internet spikes that can't be fixed without driver disabling /enabling...probably not my Internet fault though it's another topic. Thanks dude I guess I ll have to keep using manual checking for this.if anyone got his though on this let me know


----------



## biffzinker (Sep 11, 2016)

If you go to Sound select your speakers then go to Configure. Is it set to 5.1 Surround?


I don't bother with the Realtek Manager and instead use the Windows Sound applet in the control panel.


----------



## Eliomiller (Sep 11, 2016)

Will try that in 10 minutes and tell you if it works


----------



## Eliomiller (Sep 11, 2016)

Well In configure it state that it's 5.1 channel but doesn't output sound when I test.they are considered side speaker and it's annoying.


----------



## Eliomiller (Sep 11, 2016)

When I set my speakers to 7.1channel rear speaker work...as rear speakers...weird


----------



## Mussels (Sep 11, 2016)

thats a long standing bug with realtek.

move your rear speakers to the 'side' output and call it a day.


----------



## Eliomiller (Sep 11, 2016)

Didn't work...only give me side speaker option and then 5.1 channel becomes 7-2,1 channel.


----------



## Eliomiller (Sep 11, 2016)

Well now rear does work but subwoofer don't whatever I try to do
Edit: rear still doesn't work
After some messing around got sub to work properly back.rear still don't


----------

